# Green River, UT Float South



## jcmm (Sep 24, 2014)

Help please. We want to float the Green beginning at GR. What can we expect
on flows 10 through 21 October, and speed with some rowing? 14' raft camping
about 5 days.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Watch out for strict Mormon Rangers at the State Park in town. I'd launch at Crystal Geyser or another less conspicuous spot downtown if you like to party.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

is this section un permitted?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes. Its the super flat lead in to the possibly even flatter, but much more scenic Labyrinth.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Watch out for strict Mormon Rangers at the State Park in town.


 Yes and watch out for the BLM rangers posted on the doughnut bend who will confiscate your coffee supply


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

You do need a permit and also can launch at ruby ranch.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

All razzing aside, expect low flows and slow. Many do lab/stillwater in canoes and seakayaks rather than rafts. We did the we whole stretch from gr to the confluence in 7 days, from gr to mineral bottom in 3 and 4 days in seayaks. With 5 days you should be able to do gr to mb in a raft. Hope the wind and bugs aren't too bad. Have fun!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

MOJO said:


> You do need a permit and also can launch at ruby ranch.


Correct, you do need a permit, but there is no application or lottery. You simply print it, fill it out and bring it with you. No fees either.

Labyrinth Canyon


----------



## Toysx2 (Dec 29, 2012)

We did the run from Crystal Geyser to Mineral Bottom, Sept 13-20, in IK's. Flows were around 3,000. We were checked for permits along the way by BLM rangers. The State Forestry people were also on the river. One of the guys in our group asked about "smoking" on the river. The BLM guys said that they were not law enforcement, but that "Utah" had essentially zero tolerance with mandatory court appearances and high dollar fines. The river and side canyons had flashed the week prior to our trip. Many of those canyons were not accessible because of very wide bands of mud...We had wanted to stop at Hey Joe and Horsethief. There were few accessible campsites of any kind from Bowknot to Mineral Bottom, so we made that run in one day....Commercial traffic was quite high. We were told that the "in" trips are now to have a large support raft "mother" groups of sea kayakers down to Mineral Bottom in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Oops


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Has anyone ever done a fall labyrinth/stillwater/ cataract run in a raft w/o a motor? Curious on the time frame.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

We have done Mineral to Dirty Devil in the spring at 3-6k at appreciated 7-8 days each time. Not sure about Labrynth as I have never done that stretch yet.

Phillip


----------



## Toysx2 (Dec 29, 2012)

We played leap frog with a party of three or four rafts, one of which was motorized. They were on a 16 day schedule from Green River State Park through Cataract and beyond. Do not remember if they said where their take out was.....


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

Green River to Lake Foul usually takes 6-7 days w an engine. 10-14 wo maybe..


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

